# Need a remote code for a Yamaha A/V receiver



## wildbc (May 16, 2006)

2 of the codes listed for Yamaha will turn the receiver off...none of the ones listed will turn it on. The Yamaha remote has one button for off and another button for on. I tried some codes for other brands, but nothing worked. Any remote codes to get the RC64R to control the A/V receiver?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Nope..any device that has discrete on and off codes/buttons cannot be completely controlled since the D* remotes do not have on and off buttons to use.


----------



## wildbc (May 16, 2006)

OK...thanks for the reply. I'll either do a universal or stay with two remotes.


----------



## Dolfid (Jul 17, 2007)

Have you tried this resource?
http://www.ezremote.com/setupcodehelp/DTV/ProductSelection.php


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Some devices have both a code for power toggle, and a pair of separate on/off codes. The Directv remotes expect a power toggle.


----------



## wildbc (May 16, 2006)

Have you tried this resource?
http://www.ezremote.com/setupcodehel...tSelection.php

No but I will.

Some devices have both a code for power toggle, and a pair of separate on/off codes. The Directv remotes expect a power toggle.

The Directv remote has and on and off button in the top right corner. Is this not the same thing.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

wildbc said:


> Have you tried this resource?
> The Directv remote has and on and off button in the top right corner. Is this not the same thing.


No, it isn't. Those are the combo buttons (turns receiver and TV on, or off, simultaneously), but they do NOTHING for AV receivers. Only the main power button, in the center under the slider, works on anything but the receiver or the TV set, and there's only one button and only one code, so you can either have an ON button or an OFF button, not both. That's due to Yamaha breaking with tradition and designing their equipment with discrete codes for On and Off.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Forum member Edmund seems to always have the answer to every remote question, and is the preeminent guru on the internet in that regard. He usually lurks here a lot, as he normally pops up with a relevant answer to remote questions in short order. Not to speak for him, but if he does not pipe up soon here I think he would probably graciously accept a PM.

In my limited experience, Yamaha codes are some of the least-available or guarded codes out there. Virtually no off-the-shelf universal has them (and you can believe me--I've tried them all). My solution was to get a Karma remote from RatShack, which allows you to call an 800 number and request a code for virtually any piece of gear, which they can upload for free within the very same phone call to an acoustic coupler built in to the Karma. Works pretty slick, but there are other solutions to get the code you want into a different remote, such as your DVR remote. Try remote-central.com.


----------



## wildbc (May 16, 2006)

Just checked the remotecentral.com forums. Edmund had answered a post about a Directv remote and Yamaha receiver 5740. I have the 5740 and will try the code he recommended. This receiver is at a different location, so I will try it later today. Thanks for the info on Edmund and remote central.


----------



## wildbc (May 16, 2006)

I tried the 30176 code Edmund referred to, and all the other ones listed. None would control the volume of the receiver. Thanks for trying.


----------



## jaguar325 (Jan 2, 2006)

I am not familiar with the 5740 - how old is it? Do you know which "RX-V" model it is closest to? Chances are it's a digital receiver if it's got separate on/off (standby) buttons). 

I have had good success getting the D* remote to work with Yamaha receivers (older analog versions and newer digital versions - all in the "RX-V" line) but there are limitations. You can't get "on" to work with newer/digital receivers, nor have I gotten the input selector to work. Volume and off will work. Interestingly, I did get power on/off and input selector to work on a YSP800 (which is digital but does not have a separate on/standby button).

Big K


----------



## wildbc (May 16, 2006)

It's about 4 to 5 yrs old. I believe the model is HTR-5740. 2 of the codes would power the unit off, but not control the volume. 1 of the codes would bring up the sound field option. I tried all the codes listed, then checked the volume and none changed it. I don't really care about off and on, I can push the button. It would be nice to be able to adjust volume while sitting back and watching. It's not a huge deal for me, as I have been using multiple remotes for a long time. It's when other people (wife, kids, grandkids) pick up the remote to do something.


----------



## jaguar325 (Jan 2, 2006)

You should be able to get volume control at a minimum... some of the codes listed in the paper instructions that came with my 64rb are not included in the on-screen menu - I don't remember which ones but if you haven't tried 31476 or 31376, I would start there.

Good luck!


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

The volume keys NEVER work initially with ANY audio code, reason is the volume keys won't work at all without a tv code programmed to the tv device. Once there is a tv code, its volume is now in the way, to remedy that, so with yamaha code 30176 and a tv code in:


1. av1 or av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 9 3
4. press SELECT


----------



## jaguar325 (Jan 2, 2006)

Responding to this thread made me curious about which codes work with my various Yamaha receivers so I just tested the two I use the most:

*31476* works with my RX-V800 (approx. 4 year old digital receiver). It controls; power off (not on), volume, mute AND *input*. Just touch the number keys on the D* remote: 2 = Cable/Sat, 9 = DTV (the two I use for both HR2Xs).
*
31331* works with YSP800 (sound bar). It controls; power on and off, volume, mute and input selection. Number key 6 = TV, 7 = AUX. Sometimes, with this machine, I have to hit the power button twice (about 1 sec apart) to turn it off - can't explain why, just happy it works.


----------



## wildbc (May 16, 2006)

Edmund said:


> The volume keys NEVER work initially with ANY audio code, reason is the volume keys won't work at all without a tv code programmed to the tv device. Once there is a tv code, its volume is now in the way, to remedy that, so with yamaha code 30176 and a tv code in:
> 
> Edmund, I have the TV code programmed to my TV and it works the volume, input, and power on the TV. I am trying to programm AV1 to the receiver and the 30176 code does not work. I have a Sony and a Denon receiver programmed on other Directv receivers, so I do understand the procedure. I just can't get it to work on the Yamaha. Thanks for you input.
> 
> I have tried all the codes that are listed for Yamaha, and randomly tried codes for other brands of receivers, with no luck.


----------



## jaguar325 (Jan 2, 2006)

wildbc said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > The volume keys NEVER work initially with ANY audio code, reason is the volume keys won't work at all without a tv code programmed to the tv device. Once there is a tv code, its volume is now in the way, to remedy that, so with yamaha code 30176 and a tv code in:
> ...


----------



## wildbc (May 16, 2006)

Yes, I tried all the "more codes" as well.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

wildbc said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > The volume keys NEVER work initially with ANY audio code, reason is the volume keys won't work at all without a tv code programmed to the tv device. Once there is a tv code, its volume is now in the way, to remedy that, so with yamaha code 30176 and a tv code in:
> ...


----------



## wildbc (May 16, 2006)

Edmund, thanks for the info. I will give that a try. This receiver is at a different location, so I won't be able to try it until tomorrow.


----------

